# Ball/Butterfly Valve Brands?



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Any of you guys have a preference of brand for ball/ butterfly valves? The local plumbing supply house that I buy the majority of my company's valves from is switching from Nibco over to Milwaukee. Any horror stories on Milwaukee valves? My guys out in the field have had good luck with Nibco and Apollo/Conbraco valves over the years.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nibco and Apollo on the ball valves for sure..

Depending on the application I like the Watts butterflies with the stainless disk..

I've seen the ductile disk around here completely scaled up and unable to close after years of operation, the stainless disk don't but they are pricey.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nibco is a good product. However, I've been using Red-White ball valves for years. Had a bad experience with Milwaukee spring check valves sticking open years ago and have steered away from their products ever since.


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Nibco and Apollo are my main choices, never a kitz


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We order the Wolverine Brass ball valves. If we run out we gey Nibco or Apollo.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If they are handling Milwaukee try there butterball valve


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> If they are handling Milwaukee try there butterball valve


 I have had some of their butterfly valves installed when our Apollo Valves got backordered and I couldn't tell a difference between the brands other than the price. We'll see how they are holding up 10 years down the road. For now I'm pleased.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> I have had some of their butterfly valves installed when our Apollo Valves got backordered and I couldn't tell a difference between the brands other than the price. We'll see how they are holding up 10 years down the road. For now I'm pleased.


the butterball is unique it has a flat disc with a o ring like seal was told it is a better flow rate over a ball valve. You can get them all the way down to 1/2 in Milwaukee is a good brand and has been around for a long time.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I haven't seen any of the butterballs yet, but from what I saw online they look pretty cool. The butterflies that I had installed were a couple of gear actuated 8" and a handful of 2-1/2".


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> I haven't seen any of the butterballs yet, but from what I saw online they look pretty cool. The butterflies that I had installed were a couple of gear actuated 8" and a handful of 2-1/2".


pricing drives most jobs but it is nice when you have a job that specks the good stuff


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like the nibco ball valves also, have been using Ferguson's FNW brand valves too without any problems.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Flyguy199 said:


> I like the nibco ball valves also, have been using Ferguson's FNW brand valves too without any problems.


One MAJOR flaw with Ferguson's FNW valves that I have run into. If you are fighting water, be very careful. Steam in the valve can make the Teflon seat blow out. Our shop has blown up at least a dozen over the years. Only brand I know to do that. Never happened to us with a Hammond, Nibco, or Apollo. Only a problem in service when water may be present.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> I have had some of their butterfly valves installed when our Apollo Valves got backordered and I couldn't tell a difference between the brands other than the price. We'll see how they are holding up 10 years down the road. For now I'm pleased.


I've seen butterballs where the disc has split off. Suspect it was caused by water hammer


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> I've seen butterballs where the disc has split off. Suspect it was caused by water hammer


or the valve wasn't fully open


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Always used crane ball valves for years they were my favourite can't get them anymore so I only use Jenkins or m a steward and sons MAS valves with the red handle


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I was told that crane made Jenkins valves


----------

